# Escape P. regalis... I think I'm going crazy.



## Dyn (Feb 28, 2011)

I found out one of my adult P. regalis females got out of her cage the other day when I was feeding. Door didnt shut properly.

I'm freaking out because we watch small children at my house all the time along with my one year old whos always here. I've torn the room apart that the spiders and snakes are kept in but cant find her. We have rather large vents on the ceiling she could easily crawl into which could pretty much lead her anywhere in the house.

I have no idea what to do other than fog the house to make sure none of the kids get bit.


----------



## Mez (Feb 28, 2011)

Look up, and in things, which i bet youve already done. Good luck, make sure you always have a catch cup on hand when looking for it!


----------



## Najakeeper (Feb 28, 2011)

Get a flashlight, wait 'till dark and do not sleep. Wrong spider to roam around freely, especially an adult. Good luck.


----------



## Dyn (Feb 28, 2011)

I spent all last night doing that.

I dont think I've ever been this sick to my stomach


----------



## Najakeeper (Feb 28, 2011)

I would say take it easy but that's no option with the kids. I have kept venomous snakes for 10 years and had 1 mildly venomous coral cobra baby escape on my 3rd year or so. That snake would not be able to hurt an adult but I dreamt of death neighbor kids for days until I found the little bugger very close to her cage. So I feel for you. Keep looking to small spaces.


----------



## Speedy (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh gosh... I don't know what to tell you other than good luck and keep going what you're doing.. 

I know this will sound stupid, but did you completely dismantle her enclosure so you are 100% positive?


----------



## Dyn (Feb 28, 2011)

yea.. no way shes still in there.


----------



## Spidershane1 (Feb 28, 2011)

I hate to say this, but I think gassing the house might be in order if she does'nt show up soon. Let the kids know to be on the lookout while you search, but if nothin comes up then you might have to bugbomb. 
Although no tarantula has killed anyone, even childen(that I know of), I'm sure a pokie bite to a child would not be a pretty sight. Plus if you watch other peoples kids, that could be a huge liability & some pissed off parents to boot.
For now, just have your kid sleep in a room where you KNOW the spider is not in, and when you put him to bed stuff the doorjam with a towel and tape off the a/c vents. Watch him as close as possible during the day, obviously.

 Keep looking & take off all the vents and look in with flashlights, mirrors attached to sticks, etc. I would hate to have to gas one of my pets, and it will be a huge hassle to get all your critters out of there and stay at someone else house for a couple days, but the human kids have to come before the arachnid kids. I'm sure you understand. 

Good luck, I hope you find her soon.


----------



## SpidSquid (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh wow, good luck! My mom runs an in-home daycare, so I can imagine the fear if a T got out at her house; especially a P. regalis! I know when my friend's P. irminia got out, she was found three days later tucked up in a lamp shade.


----------



## paassatt (Feb 28, 2011)

The legal implications brought up by another user should trump anything else. As much as I love tarantulas, especially one as remarkable as an adult P. regalis, there's nothing I love more than not having to defend myself in court. I couldn't imagine someone's child in my care being bitten and the consequences that would come along with that. 

Hopefully the lights-off-use-a-flashlight method works for you. A couple days ago I had an adult E. murinus escape and after tearing my room apart, about 12 hours later in the late night/early morning hours, I found the rascal moving about the carpet in a corner of the room. The same room I tore apart hours earlier searching for it. The moral of the story is even if you can't find it after searching the room, there's a good chance it really is there. The buggers are crafty and good at not being found, even if they're right under your nose the whole time.


----------



## Dyn (Feb 28, 2011)

My T/reptile room is also sort of a storage room.. two big dressers book case books piled up everywhere a gun cabnet... 6 speakers with small holes she could climb in, 4 or 5 old TV's... Theres so much theres no way to properly go through and check everything. =\ I go search for about 30 minutes get discouraged... take a break for about 10 minutes go back to looking.


----------



## Draychen (Feb 28, 2011)

Most escapee tarantulas are found in one of three places:
#1 (MOST common): The bathroom.
#2: Behind the fridge.
#3: Under sinks

  With a P. regalis, I'd suggest the bathroom and sinks to be your primary points of searching. Depending on where you live, of course. She probably wont go through your vents if you have the heater running constantly (for instance). She'll try to find someplace nice and dark and fairly cool (75 F or so) to shack up. You probably aren't going to locate her at night moving around, unless she's hungry... especially if she's already comfortable. Keeping that in mind, I'd suggest to restart your search. DEFINATELY keep the children away from the house until the matter is resolved.

  IF you do have to bug-bomb the house, be wary that tarantulas are extremely hardy and resilient against most forms. It can take weeks for them to die, in which case, I have seen them display DKS-like attitudes (Not to mention the chemical can hang around long after the initial spray.. meaning the rest of your collection is at risk for a long time after returning home. IF you do have to bomb it, use something that is effective on ticks as well: those sprays will dry the tarantula out FAST). On a positive side, unless your P. regalis has a diferent attitude than all those I've seen, it'd rather run and hide than defend it's self. Extremely venemous kitten comes to mind.

Good luck!


----------



## Dyn (Feb 28, 2011)

yea.. I really dont think she will end up biting most likely run. And stay up high.

The ac isnt always running but it has been running some. It was running when I noticed she was out.

She got out right after she had eaten... so I'm sure shes not hungry at all which is also disheartening.


----------



## Spidershane1 (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah most regalis' aren't that bitey, but if a child rolls over onto while its sleeping, then it wont hisitate to bite. T's also like to hide in cramped secure places, such as the folds in a blanket, I'm just saying. Xhexdx woke up to find his escaped H lividum crawling on him while he was sleeping in his bed. I'm not trying to instill fear or anything, but there is the possibility.
I would go through and take EVERYTHING out of that room, one item at a time. If it takes all day, it takes all day.


----------



## Dreadz (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow that has to suck, im sorry to hear that for you. The best thing to do is wait it out and set something out maybe a few towels pinned up high that she would feel safe to hide under. And then check them every few hours to see if she ends up taking refuge under one. Last thing I would do is gas the house cause it could possible kill you other T's, and you never know she could be right there in front of you the whole time. Hope this helps and i hope you find her.


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 28, 2011)

Spidershane1 said:


> Yeah most regalis' aren't that bitey, but if a child rolls over onto while its sleeping, then it wont hisitate to bite. T's also like to hide in cramped secure places, such as the folds in a blanket, I'm just saying. Xhexdx woke up to find his escaped H lividum crawling on him while he was sleeping in his bed. I'm not trying to instill fear or anything, but there is the possibility.
> I would go through and take EVERYTHING out of that room, one item at a time. If it takes all day, it takes all day.


 if I could think of any T I would not want crawling on me while sleeping... def. H. lividum. lol :}


----------



## nesok (Feb 28, 2011)

Dreadz has a good idea with the towels. I would pin a couple up with folds or wrinkles, and maybe even moisten one (damp, not soaked). Good luck!


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 28, 2011)

Spidershane1 said:


> Xhexdx woke up to find his escaped H lividum crawling on him while he was sleeping in his bed.


Someone's been reading through my posts. 

That incident did result in a bite, by the way.  It's in the bite reports, which is where I assume Spidershane1 heard about it.

Anyway, here's my two blunt, to the point, cents:

If there are kids in the house, it's irresponsible to keep spiders like that anywhere that poses a risk for something like this to happen.  I have two sons, one is almost 3, the other is 11 days old.  The spider room has glass sliding doors that SEAL and LOCK, so if I *do* make a mistake, anything that escapes is contained in that room and can't get into the rest of the house.

I realize my particular setup isn't something most people have, but it's your responsibility to protect yourself, your children, and anyone else in your home against something like this from happening.  Those spiders need to be in a room, cabinet, closet, or _something_ that is sealed off from the rest of the house.

All that being said, if I were in your situation, I'd vacate and bug bomb the house.  One spider isn't worth thousands of dollars in hospital bills, angry parents, cops knocking on your door, and potentially having the rest of your spiders taken away.

Don't wait.  Bomb the house.


----------



## Sleazoid (Feb 28, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> All that being said, if I were in your situation, I'd vacate and bug bomb the house.  One spider isn't worth thousands of dollars in hospital bills, angry parents, cops knocking on your door, and potentially having the rest of your spiders taken away.
> 
> Don't wait.  Bomb the house.


Agreed, not to mention if a child were to get bit and get very sick, it would look extremely bad on the hobby.


----------



## Speedy (Feb 28, 2011)

I have to agree. Get everything living out of the house and bomb it good. You have a baby to worry about.


----------



## desertanimal (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm just a new owner, but even if you bug bomb the house, if Draychen is correct about T's being fairly resistant to spraying, I would invest in a mosquito net for your kid's bed.  Maybe modify it to zip.  That way, until you find that spider dead or alive, you can at least set up your kid's bed in such a way that the T can't make its way there.


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Feb 28, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> Someone's been reading through my posts.
> 
> That incident did result in a bite, by the way.  It's in the bite reports, which is where I assume Spidershane1 heard about it.
> 
> ...


Chastising someone about irresponsibility *AFTER THE FACT* isn't necessary, when there is danger still lurking. You aren't making yourself look like some Angelic Being here when you were just quoted in this same thread of having a Cobalt Blue crawling on you in your bed and being bitten. Obviously your sliding doors weren't locked.  Someone is in a panic and needs assistance on WHERE people think the tarantula would be. 

P. regalis means fast. I found an escaped Lp sling a good 50 ft from it's enclosure before. Also found G. rosea slings in other rooms far from their initial enclosures. These are slow walkers for the most part. So in the event of a P. regalis we're talking fast, and high. I wouldn't be so quick to assume looking near the enclosure anymore. I'd venture out into the home now. And always looking higher than low. 

If you feel it's in AC vents, there is a shot you can turn on the coldest of air and flush it out or it's possible to escape through these vents outside. As they won't sit still for very long. As others also said, If you continue to feel panic stricken, defog the home twice, and hope you find her dead unfortunate as it sounds, it's far better than an injured child or adult for that matter.


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 28, 2011)

Maudua said:


> Chastising someone about irresponsibility *AFTER THE FACT* isn't necessary, when there is danger still lurking. You aren't making yourself look like some Angelic Being here when you were just quoted in this same thread of having a Cobalt Blue crawling on you in your bed and being bitten. Obviously your sliding doors weren't locked.  Someone is in a panic and needs assistance on WHERE people think the tarantula would be.
> 
> P. regalis means fast. I found an escaped Lp sling a good 50 ft from it's enclosure before. Also found G. rosea slings in other rooms far from their initial enclosures. These are slow walkers for the most part. So in the event of a P. regalis we're talking fast, and high. I wouldn't be so quick to assume looking near the enclosure anymore. I'd venture out into the home now. And always looking higher than low.
> 
> If you feel it's in AC vents, there is a shot you can turn on the coldest of air and flush it out or it's possible to escape through these vents outside. As they won't sit still for very long. As others also said, If you continue to feel panic stricken, defog the home twice, and hope you find her dead unfortunate as it sounds, it's far better than an injured child or adult for that matter.


Flush it out with the AC?  Great advice. :wall:

Maybe you should learn how to read, check the bite reports, and see that my bite was something like..oh, I don't know...*eight years ago*?

Do your research, get some experience, and maybe then you can come on here acting like you actually know what you're talking about.

Until then, stick to reading.


----------



## Sleazoid (Feb 28, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> Flush it out with the AC?  Great advice. :wall:
> 
> Maybe you should learn how to read, check the bite reports, and see that my bite was something like..oh, I don't know...*eight years ago*?


Shame on you for being the hobby so long Joe. Shame shame!


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Feb 28, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> Flush it out with the AC?  Great advice. :wall:
> 
> Maybe you should learn how to read, check the breeding reports, and see that my bite was something like..oh, I don't know...*eight years ago*?
> 
> ...


You don't even know me. And I've read a ton of your posts in threads and you provide nothing of substance but a very rash mouth. I don't respect anything you've offered in ANY post I've read from you, just as you've offered nothing here but more of "your elitist attitude" and you speak to people like they are beneath you on the internet. 

If they think it's in the AC vents or air ducts, and they are concerned with their child's safety, why wouldn't turning the COLD AIR on a tarantula that dwells in 100+ degree temps as the norm not be good advice? BEFORE defogging the home? Would you rather it set up shop high up in AC ducts or walls and come out at night to hunt? Is that your advice?

And whether it was 8 years ago or not, it was still irresponsible and stupid on your part, especially with such a vicious tarantula such as the H. lividum. Since you're such the expert.


----------



## Sleazoid (Feb 28, 2011)

Maudua said:


> And whether it was 8 years ago or not, it was still irresponsible and stupid on your part, especially with such a *vicious tarantula such as the H. lividum*. Since you're such the expert.


Tarantulas aren't vicious. You make it sounds like methodically plot to attack people or something.


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Feb 28, 2011)

Sleazoid said:


> Tarantulas aren't vicious. You make it sounds like methodically plot to attack people or something.


Look don't turn this thread into silliness. Who cares what you think? If it's not vicious to you then keep it to yourself. The thread is about someone who seeks help in a dire situation. You people have got to be kidding with your attitudes. If I gave bad advice with the AC ducts (which I'd like to hear reasoning why it's bad advice) then I apologize to the OP. 

But I'm here to help with thoughts on HOW to find the T. Not debate with you on what tarantula is vicious or not. Are you kidding me?


----------



## Draiman (Feb 28, 2011)

Maudua said:


> why wouldn't turning the COLD AIR on a tarantula that dwells in 100+ degree temps as the norm not be good advice?


If you bothered to do a little bit of research you would have found that _P. regalis_, as well as most other _Poecilotheria_ species, are actually found in *sub*tropical climes and often cool montane forests in the wild where temperatures range from the 60s to low 80s; and therefore are very tolerant of lower temperatures (in fact a few species REQUIRE low temps to thrive in captivity). How about you get your facts right before trying to give "good advice"?

By the way, even if the spider in question was intolerant of lower temperatures, cold air would simply make it sluggish and inactive, and all the spider would do is find a crevice in which to hide, because spiders are cold blooded and cannot regulate their own body temperature. Some great advice you've got, eh?


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 28, 2011)

Maudua said:


> You don't even know me. And I've read a ton of your posts in threads and you provide nothing of substance but a very rash mouth. I don't respect anything you've offered in ANY post I've read from you, just as you've offered nothing here but more of "your elitist attitude" and you speak to people like they are beneath you on the internet.
> 
> If they think it's in the AC vents or air ducts, and they are concerned with their child's safety, why wouldn't turning the COLD AIR on a tarantula that dwells in 100+ degree temps as the norm not be good advice? BEFORE defogging the home? Would you rather it set up shop high up in AC ducts or walls and come out at night to hunt? Is that your advice?
> 
> And whether it was 8 years ago or not, it was still irresponsible and stupid on your part, especially with such a vicious tarantula such as the H. lividum. Since you're such the expert.


You're right, I don't know you.  What I *do* know is you've been a member here for all of 3 months and have 2 qualifying posts to your name.  Congrats.  Care to enlighten me on your experience in this hobby, since you are obviously so much smarter than your posts reflect...

By the way, guess how much I care what you think of me or my posts?

My advice, if you would actually *read* my post, was to bomb the house instead of wasting time trying to find a loose spider that could put a kid in the hospital.

Show me where regalis 'dwell in 100+ degrees', by the way.

Didn't you mention in your post earlier that you've lost spiders too?  You must be irresponsible and stupid.

How you interpret *text on the Internet* is completely up to you.  If you want to call me rash, say I have an attitude, and label me as an elitist, that's your call.  My post to the OP wasn't abrasive, rash, rude, or anything you describe.  You chose to make it that way.

My posts directed to you, however, are meant exactly as you read them.  As I already said, do some more reading, just make sure it's actually from a source other than where you heard that regalis live in temps that high.



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Great post, Gavin.  You beat me to the points I wanted to make.


Ditto this.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 28, 2011)

Draiman said:


> If you bothered to do a little bit of research you would have found that _P. regalis_, as well as most other _Poecilotheria_ species, are actually found in *sub*tropical climes and often cool montane forests in the wild where temperatures range from the 60s to low 80s; and therefore are very tolerant of lower temperatures (in fact a few species REQUIRE low temps to thrive in captivity). How about you get your facts right before trying to give "good advice"?
> 
> By the way, even if the spider in question was intolerant of lower temperatures, cold air would simply make it sluggish and inactive, and all the spider would do is find a crevice in which to hide, because spiders are cold blooded and cannot regulate their own body temperature. Some great advice you've got, eh?



Great post, Gavin.  You beat me to the points I wanted to make.


----------



## Sleazoid (Feb 28, 2011)

Maudua said:


> Are you kidding me?


No I'm not? But you must be right? Trying to talk down to someone that has given way more back to the hobby than you have? Trust me, I have done that before with another important member here and I was wrong for it. You don't even know what you are talking about. One hundred degrees? If I kept my room that hot my T's would boil.


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Feb 28, 2011)

Draiman said:


> If you bothered to do a little bit of research you would have found that _P. regalis_, as well as most other _Poecilotheria_ species, are actually found in subtropical climes and often montane forests in the wild where temperatures range from the 60s to low 80s. How about you get your facts right before trying to give "good advice"?


If I had a book of FACTS on P. regalis alone I'd slap you with it. I have THREE P. regalis and my best friend of 20 years just recently married a woman from that region a small town near (Madura). And she was overjoyed when she came here to America and saw them in my home, and she always speaks of the temperature differences of her homeland and America. 100+ temps from a resident there of 38 years, to your attempt at belittling me in someone else's thread, and looking stupid in the end, which is seemingly the norm around here. 

So you've said nothing to me. And I won't entertain off topic again.

---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 PM ----------




Sleazoid said:


> No I'm not? But you must be right? Trying to talk down to someone that has given way more back to the hobby than you have? Trust me, I have done that before with another important member here and I was wrong for it. You don't even know what you are talking about. One hundred degrees? *If I kept my room that hot my T's would boil*.


LMAO So would all animals and insects in the deserts of Africa according to you? I'm about to get a headache with this. I HAVE to copy and paste this thread. This is beyond comical now. 

No insect lives in 100+ degree temps in the world? WOW


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 28, 2011)

Maudua said:


> And I won't entertain off topic again.


How about you stop entertaining this thread as well.  Your input here has been zero, and you're the one who has driven this thread off-topic in the first place.



Maudua said:


> LMAO So would all animals and insects in the deserts of Africa according to you? I'm about to get a headache with this. I HAVE to copy and paste this thread. This is beyond comical now.
> 
> No insect lives in 100+ degree temps in the world? WOW


Where did Sleazoid say anything about insects living in 100+ degrees?

What happened to 





Maudua said:


> And I won't entertain off topic again.


?

Couldn't resist another off-topic post?


----------



## Sleazoid (Feb 28, 2011)

Maudua said:


> LMAO So would all animals and insects in the deserts of Africa according to you? I'm about to get a headache with this. I HAVE to copy and paste this thread. This is beyond comical now.
> 
> No insect lives in 100+ degree temps in the world? WOW


Considering most T's from Africa burrow and live underground for most of their lives, they wouldn't be in 100+ degree temps. It would be much cooler than the surface. Also I just said my T room. Meaning I have T's including Poecilotheria species that require lower temps than that.

Considering that people more experienced than you are saying you are wrong, many people are disagreeing with you. You are right though, we are in the wrong, people who have given back to the hobby more than you have are in the wrong. Not you, oh no not you.


----------



## Draiman (Feb 28, 2011)

Maudua said:


> If I had a book of FACTS on P. regalis alone I'd slap you with it. I have THREE P. regalis and my best friend of 20 years just recently married a woman from that region a small town near (Madura). And she was overjoyed when she came here to America and saw them in my home, and she always speaks of the temperature differences of her homeland and America. 100+ temps from a resident there of 38 years, to your attempt at belittling me in someone else's thread, and looking stupid in the end, which is seemingly the norm around here.


Oh, I see! Does she live in the cloud forest in the hills of the Eastern Ghats? Do you know anything about the relationship between altitude and temperature?

You are an absolute joke.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 1, 2011)

Draiman said:


> Do you know anything about the relationship between altitude and temperature?


What!???

This post is pure gold. 

I'm in support of the bug bombers but you could also nuke it from orbit.  It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## hassman789 (Mar 1, 2011)

Maudua said:


> You don't even know me. And I've read a ton of your posts in threads and you provide nothing of substance but a very rash mouth. I don't respect anything you've offered in ANY post I've read from you, just as you've offered nothing here but more of "your elitist attitude" and you speak to people like they are beneath you on the internet.


Dayum....



ANNNYYYWWAAYYY, everything that I could say relating to the topic has pretty much been said. Good luck finding it and be careful with those kids.


----------



## Dyn (Mar 1, 2011)

I ended up bombing the house AND finding the T when I came back home....

She was just kind of hanging out on a wall in the open. So I dont have to worry about if the bomb did anything or not. Right now I have her in a container I just washed out as best I could.

Being in a seperate room with the door always locked seemed like an ok thing but this happened how all things usually do.... We talked about getting a lockable cabinet for all the tarantulas so if this DID happen it would be contained.


----------



## BigJ999 (Mar 1, 2011)

Good to hear you found her


----------



## xhexdx (Mar 1, 2011)

BigJ999 said:


> Good to hear you found her


Ditto.

Please keep her separated from the rest of the collection until she molts (my opinion on this timeframe) just in case the pesticides end up killing her.  You don't want the other spiders exposed to them.


----------



## Dyn (Mar 1, 2011)

She doesnt to be too bothered by what happened either... which is kind of disappointing in a way knowing it wont drop them should this happen again... which I'm hoping it wont... I plan on going to pick out a locking cabinet tomorrow.


----------



## xhexdx (Mar 1, 2011)

Dyn said:


> She doesnt to be too bothered by what happened either... which is kind of disappointing in a way knowing it wont drop them should this happen again... which I'm hoping it wont... I plan on going to pick out a locking cabinet tomorrow.


You're not giving her enough time.

What type of bomb did you use?  How big is the house? How many did you use?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 1, 2011)

Dps         ?

It's vagans.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Mar 1, 2011)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Dps         ?


yeah, i noticed that too. well, explains the petty vendetta attitude 

glad you found your regalis and nobody got hurt, OP.


----------



## Dyn (Mar 1, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> You're not giving her enough time.
> 
> What type of bomb did you use?  How big is the house? How many did you use?


Oh I know shes far from being fine... Just I would expect her to be alittle twitchy or something...

This is what I used. http://www.killsbugsdead.com/fop_fum.asp

I setup two for the house. It says it treats rooms 16x20 I'm in the smallest bedroom which is 9x13 we have a large living room and kitchen. So really I used way less than I should have.

I found her outside of the original room but I believe thats because the door was cracked open because I put one in there by itself.


----------



## Speedy (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm very very glad you found her! 

I recently helped clean out a bug-bombed house, all of the spiders that were living were just very, very slow and lethargic, not spazzing out or anything.


----------



## Bill S (Mar 1, 2011)

Dyn said:


> She doesnt to be too bothered by what happened either... which is kind of disappointing in a way knowing it wont drop them should this happen again... which I'm hoping it wont... I plan on going to pick out a locking cabinet tomorrow.


Keep us posted on this over the next week or two.  It would be interesting to know just what the long term effects are.

---------- Post added at 09:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------




DawgPoundSound said:


> Chastising someone about irresponsibility *AFTER THE FACT* isn't necessary, when there is danger still lurking.


Actually, I think it's a very good idea to offer constructive criticism on how to prevent this from happening again.  It also provides a helpful suggestion or two to other readers who may be in a risky situation but not recognizing it, or who may not know what they can do to reduce the risk.

That said - I've found unexpected baby tarantulas crawling along walls outside my tarantula room, precisely because I don't have an escape-proof barrier isolating the room.  In fact, I generally leave the door open unless we have visitors who shouldn't enter the room.  But.... I don't have children in the house either.  And some of the animals with the most injurious bites (large _Scolopendra heros_) have been captured "in the wild" in other rooms of the house anyway.


----------



## Zman181 (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm really glad you found her. I was thinking about it all Monday night. The whole locking cabinet is a great idea.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 2, 2011)

glad you found her...jeez id go nuts if a regalis was loose in my home...i have a dog whose scared of his own shadow


----------



## Dyn (Mar 2, 2011)

Just got home and she is in a death curl. So it basically took 3 days to finish her off from the fumigator. Which I suppose is useful information for people in dire situations like I was in.


----------



## Draychen (Mar 2, 2011)

They're VERY hardy creatures. I've seen what 'appeared' to be a M. mesomelas hit with some pretty tough stuff (Commercial spray around the pet store to stop the roaches from escaping and breeding with the common roaches found here). It went 'DKS like' within the first few days. It was placed in an ICU by the pet store and within a couple weeks it recovered.


----------



## murinuskeeper (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm sorry you didn't find her before you did the bug bomb, but you really had no choice.  No one wants a fast T on the loose when other parents(or your own) kids are around.  The children's safety must come first.  Sorry for your loss.


----------

